
Why the Multiverse Must Exist - Elof
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2019/03/15/this-is-why-the-multiverse-must-exist/
======
apotatopot
I don't see why this is that big of a deal. It's basically saying that there's
a bunch of nothing in between collections of items we define as "universes".
It's not saying that there are alternate timelines in our own universe or
something. It's just one of those concepts people like to make seem more
controversial than they are.

------
CharlesColeman
From the author of _Treknology: The Science of Star Trek from Tricorders to
Warp Drive_

